# litter training..



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

never had this problem before as bobz poo's in one corner, but maisie is pooing everywhere! so i got her a litter tray and put some poo in it so she knows this is where poo goes, but that is as far as i know what to do as ive never litter trained before. any advice?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hopefully Bernie will be along soon, she is the resident rabbit litter training expert 

Didnt want to read and run, cant offer much help as my lot in the shed have become useless since the Frenchies came.

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> never had this problem before as bobz poo's in one corner, but maisie is pooing everywhere! so i got her a litter tray and put some poo in it so she knows this is where poo goes, but that is as far as i know what to do as ive never litter trained before. any advice?


Have you got her litter tray in her toilet corner? Most rabbits have a preferred place to do most of their wee and poo. 
You are doing well with putting the poo back in her tray, also if she wee's mop it up with some toilet paper and place that in the tray too, then clean the area with hot water and white wine vinegar to mask the smell so she doesn't return to that spot.

As she isn't spayed yet she will be leaving a lot of poo around to mark her territory so litter training will be a slow process but once her hormones have settled (6 - 8 weeks after her spay) you will find it much easier.
Some rabbits will never be fully litter trained but if you make sure your litter tray has some hay placed on top that will help as rabbits like to poo and wee whilst they eat.



hazyreality said:


> Hopefully Bernie will be along soon, *she is the resident rabbit litter training expert*
> 
> Didnt want to read and run, cant offer much help as my lot in the shed have become useless since the Frenchies came.
> 
> *Heidi*


I like it :lol:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Yer I've put it in her corner that she poos in most, I've never had such a messy rabbit before ha, her spay is on Wednesday which I'm nervous about. But I've finally found a good shed for them, so they don't freeze in the cold, their own private shed ha, should be here in a week or 2 ha


----------

